# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Tổng hợp Ebook upload thường xuyên:

## tanphatdoor

* Thấy mấy bạn thường hay tìm kiếm Ebook nhưng mà ko biết tìm ở đâu nên mình quyết định lập ra topic này để mọi người vào tìm kiếm Ebook mình cần để download nên ko thấy có thể yêu cầu bằng 1 reply mình sẽ search on Internet rồi share lên cho các bạn download nhưng đừng Spam bài ở topic này nhé nếu ai vi phạm sẽ xóa bài và bị ban đấy!*


Mô hình CSDL
Bài giảng kĩ thuậ phần mềm
Bài tập corelDraw
Chữa bệnh cho PC
Căn bản về thiết kế Game
Ebook Hacking Credit Card
Bảo trì máy tính

Hướng dẫn làm Blog
JaVa căn bản
Lập trình di động
Linh kiện máy tính
Vấn đề về Ram

Giáo trình IP Address
HackPasswordcuaAdministratortrongWindowsXP

----------


## linhpi24h

mình up thêm cái Ebook về Internet bao gồm rất nhiều bài viết về internet,web và cả hack nữa...
Download here
CÁc bạn download về khám phá nhé!
Nếu có password thì có thể là dinhbas hoặc Diendantinhoc.vn

----------

